# Jaspal Bhatti dies in road accident



## bubusam13 (Oct 25, 2012)

> 57-year-old Bhatti, along with his son Jasraj and the lead actress Suril Gautam of his upcoming film ‘Power Cut’ were on their way to Jalandhar from Bhatinda for a promotional event. The car in which the three were travelling collided with a tree on Thursday at around 1am. Jasraj and Suril were severely injured and were rushed to a hospital, while Bhatti succumbed to his injuries.



Jaspal Bhatti dies in road accident

*cdn.ndtv.com/movies/images/jaspal-bhatti-1.jpg

A personal note:
Recently many known personalities passed away, but I will miss no other as much as I will miss Jaspal Bhatti. I used to watch his shows in my childhood, specially Flop show. I really like his commedy. Its really shocking. RIP sir.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2012)

RIP. Flop show was an iconic programme of that time and relevant even today.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2012)

MTNL = Mera Telephone Nahi Lagta. Flop show was funny. I got one of my irc nicknames from there: Kabristan ka chaukidaar.


----------



## Skud (Oct 25, 2012)

I still remember the telephone episode: _Kabhi phone ye dead ho jaye, wrong number bhi bahut sataye..._

Time to search my files when I return home, there must be a copy somewhere.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2012)

Sad...
Jaspal Bhatti was one of my fav actors from childhood
His way of presenting day-to-day life experiences into humorous manner was unique
Will miss him for sure


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 25, 2012)

I see only good people passing away this season !

*Flop Show* was one of the great humorous way to present issues of day to day life. Doordarshan's top rated programmes in those days.  

RIP 

Go here to see Flop Show episodes. HERE


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2012)

Sad news...RIP


----------



## Nipun (Oct 25, 2012)

This is reported to be the car(Honda Accord).


Spoiler



*www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/attachments/road-safety-driving-sense/67995d1351158176-pictures-videos-automobiles-involved-accidents-21393_212999392166262_1496623541_n.jpg



A message for everyone: Drive with sense. Had the driver braked at blind curve, we would still have a nice person alive.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 25, 2012)

R.I.P- Mr.Bhatti

I remember one famous program during the end of eighties<--->early nineties (*ULTA-PULTA*),which was a very Hit show with extreme FUN+SATIRE+AMUSEMENT+REAL_LIFE_PROBLEMS,wonderfully punched and packed.It was a very hit show during that time on the pre-Cable days and in B/W Television era.

A very good actor with a diligent sense in "humour & Comic" role passed away...


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2012)

I like flop show and yeah it was my dad's favorite show. Good times then.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 25, 2012)

^^Yes, Flop Show was aired around  late nineties and afterwards.
I remember, *Mrs. Bhatti* used to act and take part in some of the episodes.
Actually during the early nineties I was just in my teens .My dad also used to like the ULTA-PULTA show very much.Later he also used to watch the Flop Show,but with less fervour than ULTA-PULTA.Individual choice and liking...


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2012)

Truly sad news. He will be missed


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 25, 2012)

Truly sad news. May his soul RIP. How can one forget his superhit "Flop Show"? It was one of my favorite serials from my school days. Our whole family used to watch every episode of it during dinner. October is becoming a truly bad month, first Yash Chopra, then Sunil Gangopadhyay and now Bhatti ji.


----------



## billmaster (Oct 26, 2012)

RIP bhatti sahab
This year is taking away all the jewels...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 26, 2012)

RIP jaspal bhatti , but anyways Iam born on the day on which shri Jaspal bhatti ji was born , A great entertainer  and "FLOP SHOW" was his "SUPERHIT SHOW "  last year same month steve jobs and jagjit singh passed away


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 26, 2012)

So you are a middle aged person ??


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 26, 2012)

No ..NO , I just said date not year


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 26, 2012)

ha ha... ok ok


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 26, 2012)

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/5493/22251239534638053844240.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2012)

Still remember the opening sequence of Flop show, although I watched it decades ago when I was a child.
He had a profound impact on many lives including me.

He was legendary.

I have lost hope in faith now.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2012)

RIP Mr. Bhatti.

My first encounter with satire. Loved his show "Flop Show".

^You really needed not to bring our PM into this.


----------



## sanny16 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sad... as a child i use to watch flop show. May god rest his soul in peace.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 27, 2012)

The show is still on youtube ...One can cherish the old "FLOP" memories


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 27, 2012)

Flop show was one of the best show of that time ....RIP  Jaspal Bhatti


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 27, 2012)

RIP


----------



## navpreetsingh459 (Nov 1, 2012)

We have lost an artist


----------

